# Where to buy Parks AAA



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 9, 2012)

Looking to buy some, but know that Parks doesn't sell direct.

M


----------



## HHH Knives (Mar 9, 2012)

Kelly Cupples has it in 5 Gallons containers. PM me if you want his email


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 9, 2012)

HHH Knives said:


> Kelly Cupples has it in 5 Gallons containers. PM me if you want his email



Is there anybody else who sells it? He is on West Coast, add this to his price and it's a small fortune for 5 gal of oil.

M


----------



## Bill Burke (Mar 9, 2012)

Kelly is good people He also sells steel for damascus and has some 52100 sheet no stainless though.there is a place in texas I think but I am not sure there would be that much difference in shipping though.


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 9, 2012)

Call Aldo.


----------



## HHH Knives (Mar 9, 2012)

Aldo has quench oil? Hes good people, so is Kelly! .  Shipping on iol is gona be high, even if you have it sent across town, because of what it is. Just sayin.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 9, 2012)

http://www.maximoil.com/index.html

It's not on the menu but apparently they have it for $73 (ish) for 5gal.



*Woops.....I know they have P50 but not sure about AAA


----------



## Bishopmaker (Mar 9, 2012)

Didn't realize aldo carried stuff like that too


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 9, 2012)

Everytime I call Aldo he seems to know who, what ,where, etc.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 9, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> http://www.maximoil.com/index.html
> 
> It's not on the menu but apparently they have it for $73 (ish) for 5gal.
> 
> ...



I got my Parks 50 through Maxim Oil, but they don't carry AAA. They could order, I presume, as they are a distributor of Parks, but it would have to be a drum purchase.

Yep, their Parks stuff is $79 per 5 gal and shipping is $60 I think. 

Aldo doesn't sell oil, but might know where to get some. Good call. 

M


----------



## Bill Burke (Mar 9, 2012)

I just checked on shipping from Yakima Wa to Westchester NY is about 55.00 on fedex ground. if Maxim dosen't have AAA then I think Kelly is the only other small quantity source. 120.00 for the oil plus ~60.00 for shipping 180.00 bucks divided by the number of knives you can guench in it = not much per knife but I do understand that 180.00 is a little hard to swallow up front. When I started there where rumors that texaco type A was going to cease to exist so I bought two 55 gallon drums of it just started on my second five gallon bucket a few months ago thats about 1000 blades.


----------



## jmforge (Mar 10, 2012)

i was under the impression that AAA was a 28 second oil, but Kevin Cashen told me that it was an 11-13 second oil. Anyone know if that it correct? If it is, then the Houghton stuff would work the same and that means if you can't get the Houghton badged stuff, you can buy the Brownells Tough Quench and unless I am wrong, the McMaster-Carr 11 second oil because they are supposedly rebadged Houghton.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 10, 2012)

******* said:


> i was under the impression that AAA was a 28 second oil, but Kevin Cashen told me that it was an 11-13 second oil. Anyone know if that it correct? If it is, then the Houghton stuff would work the same and that means if you can't get the Houghton badged stuff, you can buy the Brownells Tough Quench and unless I am wrong, the McMaster-Carr 11 second oil because they are supposedly rebadged Houghton.



yes, it is correct. Durather G quenching oil from Maxim Oil (see specs below)
is similar to AAA
1. TYPICAL PROPERTIES
Gravity: API 29.3
Viscosity, SUS @ 100F 100.0
Viscosity Index 95
Flash Point, C.O.C. (F) 375
Pour Point, (P) 0
Color, ASTM D1500 D8
Neutralization number,
mgKOH/g oil, max .10
Ash, % wt. .20

Texaco A is the slowest of the three. 
GM-Quenchometer speed,
@ 80F )-w/ pure nickel ball 10-12 seconds
@ 80F )-w/ Cr nickel ball 13-15 seconds


----------



## Bill Burke (Mar 10, 2012)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Texaco A is the slowest of the three.
> GM-Quenchometer speed,
> @ 80F )-w/ pure nickel ball 10-12 seconds
> @ 80F )-w/ Cr nickel ball 13-15 seconds



It also works very well for 52100, the best out of the five or six different oils I tried. The blade that is in this post http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5479-Can-this-be-fixed was mistakenly quenched into parks 50. I don't know if that was the cause of the failure but after I discovered my mistake and switched my tanks back to their proper places I had no other failures.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 10, 2012)

Bill Burke said:


> It also works very well for 52100, the best out of the five or six different oils I tried.



In the beginning, I got some really good results with heated peanut oil, which in viscosity compares to Texaco A. 

If I am not mistaken, Texaco A is 18 sec oil. With heating it to 160F it probably gets in 13-14 sec range - good for 52100. 52100 seems to like slower oils better than faster ones - I would quench a short blade in Parks 50, but a not a longer one.

Bill -
is Texaco A a light or dark oil? I have read there is Texaco A clone on the market, but haven't looked further.


I am using Maxim Oil Durather G at the moment. I like this oil, the only issue it's a dark oil, has tar in it, and smoke is very unpleasant. I have to use a respirator when quenching and even though I ran an exhaust fan all the time, the smell lingers. 

Parks 50 doesn't seem to have this issue, so I assume AAA doesn't have it either as it is also a light color oil.

M


----------



## Bill Burke (Mar 10, 2012)

It is a very light oil. almost as clear as water.



Marko Tsourkan said:


> I got some really good result with heated peanut oil, with in in viscosity compares to Texaco A.
> 
> Bill is Texaco A a light or dark oil?
> 
> M


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 10, 2012)

Got to look into it then. Thanks for the input. 

M


----------



## Bill Burke (Mar 10, 2012)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Got to look into it then. Thanks for the input.
> 
> M



last time i checked it was only availible in a bladder. 600 gallons. if you find anything out please let me know.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 10, 2012)

Bill Burke said:


> last time i checked it was only availible in a bladder. 600 gallons. if you find anything out please let me know.



This is one reference I found a while back and you might know about this place, Bill -

Cf-010-5/1 GLOC-Quench A $10.85 gal. $54.25 pail

2010 prices. 

http://knifetalkonline.com/smf/index.php?topic=1250.0

http://www.greatlakesoil.com/categoryDetail.php?cat_id_1=105&


----------



## jmforge (Mar 11, 2012)

Bill, that explains a lot. I have had no problem quenching CruForgeV in room temp #50, at least in sporting knife thickness, but the first time I tried it with a thin kitchen blade, the thing darn near exploded on me shortly after it came out of the quench.


Bill Burke said:


> It also works very well for 52100, the best out of the five or six different oils I tried. The blade that is in this post http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5479-Can-this-be-fixed was mistakenly quenched into parks 50. I don't know if that was the cause of the failure but after I discovered my mistake and switched my tanks back to their proper places I had no other failures.


----------

